# Hearing problems......I SAID HEA...



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well I have been brow beaten (by my wife and my daughter) to book in for a hearing check. I have said in a previous thread that I have tinitus, and that is the reason I am a little hard of hearing.
What a shock......I am a LOT hard of hearing, in fact a whopping 70db below the norm.
Apparently I have "significant hearing loss in the higher frequencies" so I can't hear birds sing and the ssss sounds in speech which is why I have trouble unless you face me (when I obviously lip read)
Tried to sell me a pair of hearing aids for £2000...i said.....
*HOW MUCH!!*


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Don't buy one, get one on the NHS, just get an appointment at your nearest NHS Hospital with a hearing centre.

Once you have one, you will find the world is a noisy place !

Peter


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I have to admit peter, I was a little taken aback by the price (in the sale!!) I do say however, you couldn't tell it was there. I will get two (i need a pair) on the NHS just to see, and if I decide I like the birdsong, I may look around for a bargain, (if one is alowed to do that?)


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Badger. been there got the T shirt. My last private aid about 6 years ago was just under 2 grand. My test result when it was done was 13 db above the threshold of pain he said to mavis and he still cant hear it. But don't worry we can fix that. so I got this expensive aid. I had at that time one for the other ear from NHS, They said my other ear was so deaf it needed exploratory surgery to see why. I said forget it. Hence my private one. But to cut this short. Recently my NHS one broke. When I took it for repair its obsolete.I need a new one. Upshot was 2 new NHS aids I am very happy with. The moral is don't go private first. Go to your GP get an appointment to see audiology.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

There's no posts on the topic for ages and, next thing you know, there are two posts on heating. :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-100156.html


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Don't get the private ones.

Brian had private £2500 buy one get one free. Tried and tried to get used to them but by 4pm each day his ears were uncomfortable so aids went in pocket for a couple of hours. This went on until he lost a hearing aid.

Went to Dr's got an appointment at hospital and new NHS hearing aids Much more comfy, free batteries and uses them everyday all day.

Jan


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I too lost my high notes, went to Docs had a hearing test and the nice lady gave me an aid, very small and comfy with free batteries, 
trouble is now I can hear the neighbours putting cutlery and plates away

Loddy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've had an nhs aid for three years, use it at night watching tele, wife fed fed up of me saying' what did he say' I've had tinnitus for years (noisy equipment on building sites) they're great and FREE. Recently went back for small repair to plastic tube, immediately booked me in for another test with a new more compact aid, 'GREAT' .

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was having to ask my wife what anyone said more and more.
So went to doc in UK, specialist appointment 2 months later, hearing test at hospital 3 months later. 
After doing the test of bleeps and whines the tech pronounced "Yes your deaf ......... NEXT."

So I bought a cheap aid off US e-bay for $120 and it was great till I showered a few times with it in.

Eventually bit the bullet and had a French Audiologist tell me I needed two aids. I bought them for €900 although the French medical gave me back €200. 
But I only use one as it's just too noisy with em both in.

I am now classified as 'handicapped' and can choose my seats on BA.

Ray.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Well at last I actually know something..
Spent many years as a TOD teacher of the deaf...

Always go to NHS first. The NHS buy and sometimes recase the same aids (mostly) that are available from private suppliers.

Always go back if aid 'too noisy, tinny,load,hurts ear etc etc,'
They are complex instruments and need fine tuning as the user adjusts to them.

be patient but structure a schedule to 'learn to listen;

Always keep them in box when not in ear.

Check an replace batteries when needed.

keep the ear mould part clean and have your ear canal checked regularly for wax

befriend your audiologist

Good luck!!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hearing loss can be gradual so if in doubt have a test.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> the nice lady gave me an aid, very small and comfy with free batteries


I've seen them in Malaga in some questionable shops, and I'm surprisd they work on hearing too. 8O



loddy said:


> trouble is now I can hear the neighbours putting cutlery and plates away


You never mentioned that when you were next to us at Monte Parc!! 

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

rayc said:


> Hearing loss can be gradual so if in doubt have a test.


I loved the cartoon Ray. :lol:



Gemmy said:


> But I only use one as it's just too noisy with em both in.


Life is too noisy with even one in for me.

My "high tone" hearing loss came about by "A"...carrying out hot brake and safety checks underneath V bombers and fighter jets whilst the engines were still running, and "B"...being an active member of the RAF Benson large bore shooting club, firing SLR rifles, 9mm Browning pistols, and Browning sub machine guns. 
The RAF Fireman's airfield crash helmet wasn't spacious enough to allow the wearing of Amplivox ear defenders, and as such, only the small spongy inserts could be used, which afforded very little protection.

I am fine without any hearing aid during normal conversation, however, background noise seems to take over creating difficulties for me, and unless I too watch people speaking, I often misunderstand, and often miss out on the joke too.
Places where there are lots of people, or lot's of bass on the music, or a TV on in the background, are all problems for me, even with one aid in. My father suffers with the same problem.
Both my hearing aids have been recalibrated twice now, and I got so fed up with having to switch them off and shove them in my pockets, that they never see the light of day now. What a shame.

The private hearing aids appear to be tiny indiscreet little things that sit inside the outer ear, but the MHS ones are more draconian looking, and not very discreet at all.

My sympathies go to all hearing sufferers, as it so easy to misunderstand others, and have the urine taken out of you for it. 

Regards to all,

Jock.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ahhh but are you good at lip reading :wink: 
I ask Ray what someone is saying across the room and so long as they dont cover there mouth I have been able to listen in to some good conversations :lol:


----------



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

I have had nhs hearing aids for the last 8 years one for each ear, the initial one was basically just an amplifier, they now use digital ones and I found the difference amazing.
Next week I get my new ones following my 4 yearly test, as my hearing
has deteriorated somewhat.

You know you are getting old when you get excited about getting a new hearing aid.

Have a noisy New Year.

bill


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

no ones mentioned selective hearing, am i the only one suffering from it , 
according to the o/h.

tom.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Just been the morning to the hear aid centre. They have given me a aid to try and what a difference. Sounds funny hearing the noise when typing this.

Waz


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Jock:

_My sympathies go to all hearing sufferers, as it so easy to misunderstand others, and have the *urine taken *out of you for it._

I didn't know that hearing loss could be diagnosed from a urine sample!


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Got mine just before Christmas 2009 - wonderful present - hard to know why I waited so long to get one, having had hearing loss since I was 3 years old.
I wish they could find a solution to wind!! Hearing aid wearers will know what I mean, the rest of you will probably think I mean flatulence.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> I didn't know that hearing loss could be diagnosed from a urine sample!


:lol:

Pippin,

Would you rather that I was rude with my post? :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

